# Why do I have trouble with Glock Sights?



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I have over twenty hand guns, and for some reason, I struggle with my G42 and my G20. I just got the 10mm, and it felt like I was dead on looking down the sight, but at 5, 10, 15, 20 and 25 yards, everything was low, and I mean real low. I don't have this problem with anything else I own, and I have S&W, Ruger, Springfield Armory, Taurus, Rossi and Charter Arms. I have revolvers and semis, and only the Glock sights give me fits.

What am I missing? I am taking the 10mm to the range on Sunday, and I plan to run 300 through it to try and get it right, but I feel like I am sight adjusting, and not lining up right.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience they tend to shoot a tad high if you don't compensate for the grip angle or are unfamiliar with the grip angle. 

Other than that any Glock i've shot tend to be very accurate once you get that down. 

That being said, I don't believe it's the sights but probably you are pulling down on the shot in anticipation of recoil, especially shooting the G-20. I'd bench rest the pistol from bags to see where the pistol shoots and go from there.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Denner... you may need to bring the gun up higher into your line of sight if you are dropping your head as you aquire your sights. This is a common reason for low impacts, unless it's a trigger issue.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Drop In The Bucket !


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks guys. I will test try all of the advice on Sunday. It is a beautiful weapon, and I want to master it. I will also bring some old training targets.


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

I want a G20 real bad, and is my targeted next purchase. But the target as moving a bit.....I just found a S&W 29-3 nearby last week. Oh yeah,....the drop has to be centered in the bucket, and then it works. :smt023


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Trigger reset and the way you are gripping the glock. Limp wristing can get poor results. Someone will post a chart to help you adjust your trigger finger position. A "gritty" trigger pull can cause problems too. I think your problem is finger position on the trigger as well as trigger control. jmho fwiw p.s. been there, done this too! Good Shooting & Luck!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try this chart. Hope this helps.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Get a firm grip on the gun with more pressure from your support hand than your shooting hand; 60/40 is what you want.. Use a little more of your index finger when firing the gun if you're shooting low left. The firm grip with that support hand will go a long way in improving your hits. If you're still having problems, do as most do with their Glocks and get a good set of after market sights.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

OP here. I took all of the good advice I received here, and used it at the range this morning. I ran around 200 rounds through the G20. First, I shot it well. I was hitting my marks at 7, 10, 15 and 20 yards. I had to make sure to relax, and the 10mm does have some kick. Once I adjusted my stance for the Glock grip angle, I was hitting whatever I aimed at. It is my new home protection firearm, and will replace my trusty 1911 45 ACP in my nightstand safe.

Thanks for all of the help. This is an excellent weapon.


----------

